# Assassin's Creed III



## crono782 (Oct 30, 2012)

I was too lazy to pick it up at the midnight launch, so I'm going to pick it up after work then get crackin' on it tonight!
Anybody else going to be playing?


----------



## widows son (Oct 30, 2012)

I love AC, didn't know it was out. Gonna pick up a copy tonite. The AC logo has Striking resemblance to the S&C. I wonder if there will a reference to masonry in this one?!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know when I will get it. I am still trying to finish up the series leading up to ACIII. I am looking forward to finally getting there.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 30, 2012)

I was wondering if any references would be there too considering George Washington and other prominent figures are featured heavily in the game. Although you could argue that the Templar conspiracy theme is reference, hah.


----------



## widows son (Oct 30, 2012)

Ya it definitely is there. I got all the games. Probably the only games I haven't sold after I've beaten then. I just picked it up and about to begin.


----------



## daddyrich (Oct 30, 2012)

I pre-ordered mine months ago but can't pick it up till tomorrow. Very much looking foreward to it. Been pretty disappointed with what's been coming through my Gamefly que lately, it's good to know I'll have one that I am excited about playing and finishing.


----------



## jhale1158 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm In the same boat as Brother Heilman. I JUST finished 1 and have a friend bringing me his old copy of the one after that. Meh I know I'm behind...


----------



## crono782 (Oct 30, 2012)

Btw, I'm only an hour in and found mentionings to Freemasonry. Sequence 02, read the database entry for The Green Dragon. More of a joke about it, but still.


----------



## widows son (Oct 30, 2012)

Ya also the guy who tells you to get on the boat in the beginning and the same guy you sit next to in the opera is part of " a sophisticated gentlemen's club called White's" maybe I'm looking to far?  I just think its a great storyline


----------



## crono782 (Oct 31, 2012)

White's is a real club http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White's


----------



## Kalip78 (Oct 31, 2012)

Got a deal with my brother - I will buy him X360 as a Chritmas gift, and he will buy PS3 version for me...  Love all the series and am very courious if Freemasonry will be mentioned in ACIII (anyway there will be plenty of Freemasons ).

Well, it's a good moment to introduce myself. I'm Polish from Warsaw and am EA in a lodge under the jurisdiction of National Grand Lodge of Poland.

Fraternaly!


----------



## widows son (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome brother. Crono you are a wise one. Lol. I guess I am looking too far, I did see the green dragon tavern entry. Pretty gnarly


----------



## widows son (Nov 2, 2012)

This game is unreal


----------



## jhale1158 (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't wait to get it I'm probably half finished with 2 already...


----------



## widows son (Nov 3, 2012)

Two is when they start to get good. The first one was good, but you can tell they were just starting to figure out how to make it better.


----------



## daddyrich (Nov 3, 2012)

I wish they had done more w/Altair. Altho, it was cool playing him as an old man at the end of his life in the last game. Enjoying AC3, but only just started last night.


----------



## widows son (Nov 4, 2012)

Ya I agree more altair. There's a few freemasonry references in AC 3, one about the green dragon tavern, and later you go through underground tunnels, that were built by the masons for quick escape routes. Pretty gnarly.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 4, 2012)

Reference eh?


----------



## widows son (Nov 4, 2012)

Realllly, that's bad ass


----------



## jhale1158 (Nov 4, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## widows son (Nov 4, 2012)

Where do you find that? In the underground tunnels?


----------



## crono782 (Nov 4, 2012)

Boston underground. Some of the torches you will light will reveal these. Also several masonic writings and symbols to unlock fast travel points.


----------



## daddyrich (Nov 5, 2012)

There was also the interesting (but unused, from what I can recall) portion of Drake's notebook in Uncharted 3 that had Jachin and Boaz in it. That was interesting.


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm kinda stuck trying to find all the tunnels in Boston. Is there ten entrances in Boston or ten between Boston and new York?


----------



## crono782 (Nov 5, 2012)

I've found all 10 in Boston and haven't gotten to New York yet. It took me a while, but all 10 are there. The best way is just stick to the underground and find all the EXITS, hah. Then re-enter underground and it'll mark it off the list. Also, make sure to explore every path and light all the torches. That's how I found all the new paths, along with a few "hidden" paths you have to open up.


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

Ya I found two. I'm still searching. Is there more than one magic lantern challenge. In Boston?


----------



## crono782 (Nov 5, 2012)

yes, i think there were 3 magic lantern puzzles in Boston. maybe 4.

@daddyrich
I'll have to go check that one out. I thought I remember seeing a mention of Boaz in the journal, but I'm sure I looked past it.


----------



## widows son (Nov 8, 2012)

Having trouble with the encyclopedia of the common man, I've got the hunter, the Jamaicans, the two guys a their wives and the loner guy that lives next to them. Any tips?


----------



## crono782 (Nov 9, 2012)

I haven't done a lot on the EotCM side mission. I'll check tonight and see which ones I have. I would think the easiest thing would be to do ALL the homesteader missions, then finally work on "scanning" all them for the encyclopedia mission? The game gives very little helpful direction in comparison with the past AC titles, don't ya think?


----------



## Mightyjoemadigan (Nov 9, 2012)

*assassins creed*

Made completely by Masons hence why it is the best game to ever grace the gaming world


----------



## widows son (Nov 9, 2012)

Lol. Thx crono. How do you know it was made by masons?


----------



## crono782 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm hoping that statement was made tongue-in-cheek, hah. AC3 was made in Montreal. In the "making of" videos, there's nothing remarkable masonic about any of it. Plenty of women on the team as well.


----------



## widows son (Nov 9, 2012)

Does your game glitch a lot? Mine does at least once a session


----------



## crono782 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmm, yes and no. No real graphical glitches that I can see. During the first "hunting" mission with the bear, I never killed the bear, it just disappeared. I couldn't figure out what to do so I just wandered off and it said I completed the mission to kill the bear, hah. Other than that, sometimes I'll talk to a person thinking it will give me a mission and the icon just goes away and doesn't tell me anything. I do see a lot of those "spiderweb" kinda markings usually telling you that there is something to interact with, but nothing is there. Umm, sometimes I just randomly fail a mission and it doesn't tell me why. Honestly, this is my least favorite of the series. Everything about it feels disjointed. It doesn't feel like a cohesive experience at all. It sure is pretty looking though!


----------



## widows son (Nov 9, 2012)

Ya same butane sometimes freezes and it's only with AC games


----------



## widows son (Nov 9, 2012)

Lol ignore butane. Auto correct


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

widows son said:


> Lol. Thx crono. How do you know it was made by masons?



You do get around, Brother.

Anybody here interested in getting a 33rd?

http://www.chezmaya.com/jeux/game33.htm


----------



## Trufflehound (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been having a lot of fun with this game so far.  I got to New York not too long ago, but I've been so busy doing all of the side stuff that I haven't advanced the story there yet.


----------

